# [solved] Claws-Mail: Imap-Ordner trafts, sent, trash

## musv

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen wünsch ich.

Seit gmx so nett ist und auch für deutsche Kunden stillschweigend für Freemail Imap anbiete, hab ich mir mal überlegt, das Zeug in Claws-Mail zu importieren. Klappt soweit ganz gut bis auf ein kleines Ärgernis. 

Ordnerstruktur (Web -> Claws-Mail)

Posteingang -> INBOX

Posteingang-Unterordner1 -> INBOX-Unterordner1

Entwürfe -> Entwürfe

usw.

D.h. die Ordner werden alle schön im Claws-Mail abgebildet. Dummerweise legt Claws-Mail per default noch folgende Ordner an:

- Sent

- Drafts

- Queue

- Trash

Gut in Konfiguration -> Konten bearbeiten -> GMX -> Bearbeiten -> Konto -> Erweitert kann man die Ordner angeben, wohin die Daten für Gesendet, Entwürfe und Gelöschte Nachrichten abgelegt werden sollen. Soweit so gut, klappt soweit auch. Dummerweise kann ich aber die Nachrichten in den Entwürfen nicht bearbeiten. Der Ordner wird halt einfach als Ablageordner behandelt. Die o.g. 4 Claws-Mail-Ordner kann ich auch nicht löschen. 

Hat das jemand hinbekommen? Kann ich die betroffenen Ordner in Claws-Mail irgendwie "vollständig" zu den Imap-Ordnern migrieren und anschließend löschen? Die Symbole für die 4 Claws-Mail-Ordner würde ich auch gern auf die tatsächlichen Imap-Ordner übertragen können.Last edited by musv on Thu Aug 16, 2012 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *musv wrote:*   

> Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen wünsch ich.
> 
> Seit gmx so nett ist und auch für deutsche Kunden stillschweigend für Freemail Imap anbiete, hab ich mir mal überlegt, das Zeug in Claws-Mail zu importieren. Klappt soweit ganz gut bis auf ein kleines Ärgernis. 
> 
> Ordnerstruktur (Web -> Claws-Mail)
> ...

 

Vorweg ich weiss nicht ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe, auch nutze ich nicht den gmx Imap sonder habe eine eigenen Imap server (cyrus) und fürs "sortieren"

benutze ich sieve.

Wenn du Entwürfe bearbeiten willst einfach den Entwurf mit Doppelkick öffnen Entwurf bearbeiten und oben in der Taskleiste hast du ein Button "Entwürfe"

einmal drücken und die Veränderung wird in entwürfen abgespeichert (wenn Button nicht vorhanden kannst du in Einstellungen > Editor-Fenster hinzufügen).

Es sei den Gmx gibt dir keine Schreibrechte im Endwurfordner. 

In claws kannst du die vier standart Sent Drafts usw. nicht löschen. Ich habe mich gerade einmal bei gmx eingeloggt du kannst doch dort neue Ordner anlegen,

umbenennen, Unterordner anlegen usw. und die sollten doch dann auch so in Claws erscheinen bzw. vielleicht kannst du die von claws aus erstellen oder umbenennen).

Wie man die Ordner in claws zuweist hast du ja schon rausbekommen, hinzu kommt noch das du mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Ordner einen Punkt hast

"Verarbeitungsregeln" so das claws auch nach vorgegebenen Regeln deine Mails auf den gmx Imap verarbeiten kann (verschieben kopieren usw.).

Bei dem Punkt verstehe Ich eigentlich nicht was du genau meinst (bei meinem locale imap geht das, aber vielleicht begrenzt gmx ja die rechte, keine Ahnung).

Also ich würde die vier Standartordner von claws ignorieren. Mir dann einen Ordner My-gmx-name und die dazu gehöhrigen Unterortner auf dem Imap von gmx

anlegen und dann mit Rechtsklick "Eigenschaften" und vielleicht auch mit Verarbeitungsregeln und natürlich "Konten bearbeiten" einstellen.

Nachtrag

Ich glaube so langsam dämmert es mir was du willst  :Smile: . Die vier Ordner Sent Drafts Queue Trash braust du immer auf einem Imap (ist glaube ich auch irgend so

ein Standard wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Welchen Ordner du dazu machst kannst du unter Rechtsklick > Eigenschaften Ordnertyp auf dem Ordner festlegen. 

Wie der Ordner nun heisst ist egal hauptsache ist der Ordner hat den Status Entwürfe Papierkorb usw. Wenn du z.B. einen Ordner anlegst "Meine-Entwürfe" und ihm 

wie oben beschrieben den Status Drafts gibst dann kannst du den default angelegten Drafts Ordner von claws auch löschen das gleiche gilt für alle anderen 

(und die bekommen auch alle schöne Icons, auf jeden Fall bei mir).  

MfG

----------

## musv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Welchen Ordner du dazu machst kannst du unter Rechtsklick > Eigenschaften Ordnertyp auf dem Ordner festlegen. 
> 
> Wie der Ordner nun heisst ist egal hauptsache ist der Ordner hat den Status Entwürfe Papierkorb usw. Wenn du z.B. einen Ordner anlegst "Meine-Entwürfe" und ihm 
> 
> wie oben beschrieben den Status Drafts gibst dann kannst du den default angelegten Drafts Ordner von claws auch löschen das gleiche gilt für alle anderen 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   Genau das hab ich gesucht. Herzlichen Dank.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Nur mal so Interesse halber. Kannst du von Claws aus Ordner/Unterordner auf dem Gmx Imap erstellen und auch die Mails in den Ordner hin und her schieben?

Was mich auch Interessieren würde ist ob du eine Mail die local auf deinem Rechner liegt per Drag und Drop in Claws auf den Gmx Imap verschiebe/kopieren kannst.

Oder begrenzen die das. 

Danke

----------

## musv

Ordner erstellen und Mails auf die Ordner verteilen funktioniert problemlos. Die erstellten Ordner werden auch bei GMX im Webmail angezeigt. Hab in der INBOX Unterordner erstellt. Daraufhin erscheint auch im GMX-Webmail bei Posteingang ein Untermenü.

Mit lokaler Mail:

Ich hab zwei Mailkonten im Claws-Mail (Uni + GMX). Beide funktionieren mit Imap. Ich hab jetzt mal eine Mail im Unikonto erstellt und als Entwurf abgespeichert. Dann hab ich den Entwurf von Uni->Entwürfe nach GMX->Entwürfe per Drag&Drop verschoben. Ging problemlos.

Wenn du IMAP-Ordner im Webmail erstellst / änderst / löschst, musst du anschließend beim jeweiligen Mailkonto im Claws-Mail den Ordnerbaum neu einlesen, damit die Änderungen angezeigt werden. 

Insgesamt bin ich jetzt aber nach den abschließenden Änderungen mit Claws-Mail rundum zufrieden. Der vCalendar ist mir noch etwas suspekt. Mal sehen, ob man den irgendwie benutzbar bekommt.

----------

